# Who wants to see the long ear kids?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Not been the best kidding year for us, but... sure got some gorgeous kids!! Who wants to see the long ears?

Jasmines doeling










Pokas doeling 


















Gypsys doelings










Amandas buckling


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

They are adorable  I sure love my nubians!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LONG EARS AND WATTTTTLLLLLLEEEESSSSS 

THEY ARE CUUUUUUUTE


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love goats with long ears! People think I'm nuts because I can resist kissing those adorable long ears, multiple times. Okay, so maybe I'm weird. I especially love Poka's doeling. :thumbup: Very pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....I love the long ears as well....  :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

SWEEEET!!!!! I love the long ears, they look like little puppy dogs........


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Totally adorable!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so sweeeeeet!  Love 'em!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sooooooooo stinking CUTE!!!! LOVE em!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

